# 5G Layout



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

just finished the layout for my 5gallon tank. been wanting to copy the popular "tree". here's some progress pics. what do u guys think? comments are much appreciated. btw, the light that came with it was has the saltwater light (blue and white). is that fine to use with a freshwater tank?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Interesting... what next?....


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

planning to put both HC and dhg for groundcover. and then create the tree with java moss but i might need something else that'll fill it up more to make a fuller tree. any suggestions?

edt: and forgot about fauna, i really like the rasbora espei. will also add the usual cleaner ottos and shrimps. and maybe a betta if possible.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

No the blue/white bulb probably won't work. If you're using a CF/PC bulb you probably need at least 27watts of freshwater light (5500 to 10000k) to make your setup work with those plants. You'll also need some form of carbon, preferably co2.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

cant afford to buy another light. trying to buy as little as i can for this tank. will probably stick with the light as i see no problem with light requirements for java moss and dwarf hairgrass. maybe just the HC. i actually thought it was too bright for this tank size. was wondering if actinic has negative effects for freshwater. at most i'll just probably replace it with 6700K/10000K bulb.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

db8 said:


> cant afford to buy another light. trying to buy as little as i can for this tank. will probably stick with the light as i see no problem with light requirements for java moss and dwarf hairgrass. maybe just the HC. i actually thought it was too bright for this tank size. was wondering if actinic has negative effects for freshwater. at most i'll just probably replace it with 6700K/10000K bulb.


It's not that the actinic has negative effects it's just that the plants won't utilize it, so whatever wattage you do have is pretty much cut in half. You mentioned HC so I mentioned the bulb you will need. You still haven't said how much wattage you have.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

sorry, it's the 18w current usa satellite CF 12". so, HC would have problems... hmm...


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

db8 said:


> sorry, it's the 18w current usa satellite CF 12". so, HC would have problems... hmm...


So you effectively have 9W over 5G. Sorry, but your only going to be able to grow moss, ferns and other lowlight plants. I actually have the same light, but with the freshwater bulb over a 3.5g and I was able to grow HC using excel and a good substrate.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

if i change the bulb to the daylight 6700k/10000K, will that work? substrate is amazonia aquasoil and i use excel on my other tank. ill be transferring my DIY co2 from my 20G to this and upgrade that to pressurized.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

If you change the bulb which I suggest you do also, then you will have 18 watts of CF/PC lighting over 5g. So looks like you will be still 9 watts short according to houseofcards:



houseofcards said:


> No the blue/white bulb probably won't work. If you're using a CF/PC bulb you probably need at least 27watts of freshwater light (5500 to 10000k) to make your setup work with those plants. You'll also need some form of carbon, preferably co2.


But you could try it and see if it works for you.

Very nice hardscape btw, I like!


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i see. i'll try anyway and we'll see if i'll be pulling the HC out hehe. just didn't know if the blue light has bad effects but now i know. thanks for the comment! off to find a replacement bulb.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Layout is beautiful very similar to the style I'm doing on my next project 10g. gonna do a moss "tree" with HC as ground cover.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks! where are you getting your HC btw?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Unsure as of now, I still don't have lights or anything for that matter.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

a bit off-topic but since actinic lights were discussed, are the pink freshwater lights counted in the wattage calculation or does it only make the tank look better much like the blue actinic?


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

The pink freshwater light bulbs are 'supposed' to have peaks in the the blue and red areas of the spectrum that plants use for photosynthesis, without the yellow/green peak like normal bulbs. So I believe that they are counted in the wattage calculation.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

ok, got it. thanks!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had HC carpet in a 5g and hairgrass in a 3g with only a 13w 10000k cf bulb so it could still be possible with 9w but you might have to put the light closer which will probably increase the temperature


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

update: just filled the paintball tank yesterday and received the regulator and adapter in the mail today. yay! 

zoomed filter's been cycled for bacteria colony since i hooked it up to my 20g last week. kept that tank clean and clear pretty good. so that's ready to hook up to the 5g.

HC i got from nokturnal, split in half for grow out tank and this one. grow out HC not doing very good. emersed propagation seems more complicated than i thought. should have put all in this tank instead.

moss tree has been glued together and ready for boiling.

will put up pics once set up. wish me luck!

PS: nvm. just googled the answer.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Good luck!

Btw, from what I have been reading HC can do good under low and medium light conditions if it has enough CO2. Looks like it is a CO2 hog.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i see. guess i'll just have to give my co-worker HC from the my 5g once it's fully grown. seems like my emersed grow tank isn't doing well hehe


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

db8 said:


> i see. guess i'll just have to give my co-worker HC from the my 5g once it's fully grown. seems like my emersed grow tank isn't doing well hehe


Just keep the humidity high in your emersed setup and the hc should do just fine. In my emersed setup, I just use potting soil and some osmocote. It get's about 3 hrs of morning sunlight and grows just fine.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

nokturnalkid said:


> Just keep the humidity high in your emersed setup and the hc should do just fine. In my emersed setup, I just use potting soil and some osmocote. It get's about 3 hrs of morning sunlight and grows just fine.


how do u do that? im using my aquasoil leftovers for the emersed. how much water should be in it?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

You can put plastic wrap or a glass top to keep the moisture in but make sure it doesn't get too hot.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

it's like trying to do 2 opposite things, keeping moisture in without it warming up... that's hard haha


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, the temp will naturally go up like in a hot house but it gets hot in Hawaii so, I mean don't let it get rediculously hot


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

ahh i see. thanks.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

If you are growing it indoors, then room temp is fine. If you are gonna do it using sunlight make sure you get some shade cloth. Just a few hours of direct sunlight will be fine.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

update pics:

































i'm having frustrations with this tank right now... my HC and dhg doesn't seem to be surviving. i have a pretty good guess that it's a problem in my lighting. i guess 18w of PC lighting isn't enough. even if it's roughly 3 watts/gallon, it doesn't compare to my 2.4 watts/gallon of T5HO in my bigger tank. i may have to switch lighting or add more but i don't want to spend any more on it... this is frustrating. out:


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Did you ever change the actinic bulb. If not you will never get HC to grow in a 5g w/9 effective watts. Even with 18 it would not grow that well.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

yes, i did change the bulb. it now has the 6700k and 10000k combo. i may need to look for low light carpeting instead. any suggestions?


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

How long have you had the tank set up? I say give it at least a week. If anything the DHG should be fine and the HC might grow up torwards the light.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

just an update on my fish tanks 

my 5g "tree scape"









and my 20g "whatever" tank LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Loving the "tree" I really love these 'scapes am wanting to do one.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks! i really love it. i can stare at it for hours. it gives off that feeling of serenity. trimming the moss is a bi*** tho, haha. i wish they would float instead when cut...


----------



## kouki (Nov 7, 2009)

that tree looks sick! what kind moss is that?


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

better pic update, trimmed. moss is java moss. thanks guys!


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

and here's my co2 set-ups. thought i'd share:


----------

